# Luminous radiator



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Never seen anything like this.. old school space heater that lights up I guess. Sorry I didn't take a picture of the side there's old pushbutton style wall switches on either side.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Very cool, real copper back wall too? Do those bulbs still light/heat?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Yeah copper, sides are cast iron. The guy that has it is restoring it and is waiting to get a cord made but unbelievably all the bulbs still work


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's a neat find. Never seen one of those. Apparently those are just giant incandescent bulbs?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Big John said:


> That's a neat find. Never seen one of those. Apparently those are just giant incandescent bulbs?


Yep.. I would like to have seen what kind of plug was on it


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> That's a neat find. Never seen one of those. Apparently those are just giant incandescent bulbs?


I will miss large incandescent lamps. In the winter I would switch out 60W lamps w/ larger ones, mostly to take the chill out, where I was working


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Hippie said:


> Yeah copper, sides are cast iron. The guy that has it is restoring it and is waiting to get a cord made but unbelievably all the bulbs still work


Awesome. It's a shame we cannot manufacture anything in the USA like that anymore. 

I just had some Chinese lady screaming at me like I was her slave because my idling truck left some diesel fumes in her nail salon. I had to remind what country she's in and if she want's to ask with respect I gladly move it. She declined to do so and I decided to leave her some extra fumes with an accelerated idle.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I will miss large incandescent lamps. In the winter I would switch out 60W lamps w/ larger ones, mostly to take the chill out, where I was working


 You mean you have one of those heaters or these were just regular A19s? Seen a lot of old control panels where the cabinet heaters were just a couple 100W lamps.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Awesome. It's a shame we cannot manufacture anything in the USA like that anymore.
> 
> I just had some Chinese lady screaming at me like I was her slave because my idling truck left some diesel fumes in her nail salon. I had to remind what country she's in and if she want's to ask with respect I gladly move it. She declined to do so and I decided to leave her some extra fumes with an accelerated idle.


That will teach her to ruin our economy:laughing:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Funny a nail salon would complain about fumes lol


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> That will teach her to ruin our economy:laughing:


Respect is a two way street, I'm not about to bow down to Chinese after all the crap material I am forced to buy.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Respect is a two way street, I'm not about to bow down to Chinese after all the crap material I am forced to buy.


If my stuff from China is defective I just call them for a refund:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Hippie
can U read that nameplate for us?

~CS~


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Hey Hippie
> can U read that nameplate for us?
> 
> ~CS~


It just says Westinghouse luminous radiator volts amps & watts.. I also meant to get a close up of it but forgot. I do know there wasn't a date cause that was the only thing I was really looking for. I just got a few pics and then got distracted looking at other stuff, the guy that has it runs a neon sign business and has a shop overflowing with cool stuff, tons of vintage clocks and signs etc


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Methinks ya gots a keeper there Hippie....:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Very cool. I had never seen that kind of bulb before, but apparently it was somewhat common around the early 1900's. Saw some past auctions for those fixtures having gone for upward of $375 by the way.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ele...l4CwAQ&ved=0CHEQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=918#imgdii=_

From a couple of lamp resources, there is no replacement lamp made for those so the lamps themselves are like gold to collectors. If I were restoring it, I would put a dimmer control in anything that connected it, try to keep those lamps intact.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Very cool. I had never seen that kind of bulb before, but apparently it was somewhat common around the early 1900's. Saw some past auctions for those fixtures having gone for upward of $375 by the way.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=electric+bulb+heater&newwindow=1&client=firefox-a&hs=EGM&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=97-8UuyIOojt2wXkl4CwAQ&ved=0CHEQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=918#imgdii=_
> 
> From a couple of lamp resources, there is no replacement lamp made for those so the lamps themselves are like gold to collectors. If I were restoring it, I would put a dimmer control in anything that connected it, try to keep those lamps intact.


The lamps are what caught my eye at first, definitely never seen anything quite like them. Found a ad for one here
http://books.google.com/books?id=um...a=X&ei=fK68UrntFtHpkAflzoCQAg&ved=0CDYQ6AEwAw


----------

